# my '71 stingray "ramshorn" fastback - 5 speed



## mj99a (Apr 9, 2013)

she's not original but definitely a head turner. guys of a certain age go gaga over her and reminisce about their stingrays! i bought the painted frame w/ some stuff and built it up from there.


----------



## palerider (May 9, 2013)

very nice what size is the sissy bar?


----------

